# Cold Front



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

What does everyone think of this cold front? I think these next couple of days, the redfish & flounder bite is gonna be hot !!! Gonna be trying sykes soon. Good luck to all!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I was out last night from 1-430 and caught 2 small reds, small flounder, and black snapper. 

Full moon was more important than temperature


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

KvartekMedia said:


> What does everyone think of this cold front? I think these next couple of days, the redfish & flounder bite is gonna be hot !!! Gonna be trying sykes soon. Good luck to all!


*
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/154010.shtml?cone#contents
*


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Inshore/ nearshore water temperature dropped below 80 degrees.
That is cool for mid September, more like mid October.
Yes it is going right back up again, but that will take a few days...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been seeing a lot of BIG specks while mullet fishing...but the damn black mullet disappeared where we had been catching them.


----------

